# There's A New Ken Doll With A Man Bun And One With Cornrows



## weaveadiva (Jun 20, 2017)

On Tuesday, Mattel unveiled its new crew of Fashionistas Barbie and Ken Dolls, featuring 11 new skin tones, 28 hairstyles, fierce new fashions, multiple eye colors and 7 body types.
.





.
.




.




.
.
.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jun 20, 2017)

I like it. I see he has a little baby hair too.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 20, 2017)

These are funny but cute.
Okay then.


----------



## levette (Jun 20, 2017)

I really like it and would buy both he Afro wearing Barbie and the ken with the cornrows. Actually I like nerdy ken with the black eyeglass frames too


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 20, 2017)

While I totally applaud the various changes to his physical appearance he's still unemployed  and without a penis.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 20, 2017)

i like the barbie with the fro.


----------



## Kiowa (Jun 20, 2017)

What is nerdy Ken's hand doing behind Afro Barbie?

Anyway, I always thought Barbie was  just  a beard for Ken...my mind ain't changed.


----------



## Spin (Jun 20, 2017)

I could see the cornrows if it were the 90s


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 20, 2017)

eeew I don't like any of them. Give me 90s Barbies and they're wonderful unrealisticness


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 20, 2017)

Is this the California collection? They are all styled very california like


----------



## MysTori (Jun 20, 2017)

levette said:


> I really like it and would buy both he Afro wearing Barbie and the ken with the cornrows. Actually I like nerdy ken with the black eyeglass frames too


Not nerdy Elvis  I wonder if they have a black (non-Elvis looking) version.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 22, 2017)

They didn't do enough research on current black male hairstyles....cornrows should be replaced by the Odell Beckham obviously


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 22, 2017)

Lmao @ that tweet though! So accurate.


----------



## doriannc (Jun 22, 2017)

Cornrows? What about dreads or a high top? I want the Afro Barbie. I might get it for my future daughter.


----------



## ambergirl (Jun 22, 2017)

What happened to Brad? Much prefer him to the newbies.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 22, 2017)

They're cute. Especially afro barbie


----------



## nysister (Jun 22, 2017)

I like AfroBarbie but they're a bit behind the curve. Some smaller black owned companies are filling that niche.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Jun 22, 2017)

nysister said:


> I like AfroBarbie but they're a bit behind the curve. Some smaller black owned companies are filling that niche.



The hair texture on this one is more realistic than some of the other do companies. I'm a Barbie collector with a few dolls from other brands.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Jun 22, 2017)

doriannc said:


> Cornrows? What about dreads or a high top? I want the Afro Barbie. I might get it for my future daughter.



They released one with a high top last year.


----------



## nysister (Jun 22, 2017)

PrettyBrownEyes said:


> The hair texture on this one is more realistic than some of the other do companies. I'm a Barbie collector with a few dolls from other brands.



Including Mala Dolls?

https://malaville-toys.myshopify.com/products/mala-doll?variant=11532182150


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 22, 2017)

Goombay_Summer said:


> While I totally applaud the various changes to his physical appearance he's still unemployed  and without a penis.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 22, 2017)

When I was a kid, Barbies and Kens were girl children toys. Somehow I am guessing in this day and age with all the transgender, millenniaism, these dolls are for both boys and girls.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Jun 23, 2017)

nysister said:


> Including Mala Dolls?
> 
> https://malaville-toys.myshopify.com/products/mala-doll?variant=11532182150


Yes! I have a Mala doll. Barbies kinky hair afro is way better.


----------



## MissNina (Jun 23, 2017)

I wish this man bun trend would go away


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jun 23, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> They didn't do enough research on current black male hairstyles....cornrows should be replaced by the Odell Beckham obviously



This one was released too but he's not getting any shine for some reason. I like him though.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 23, 2017)

Some of these Ken dolls look like they would rather hold hands with other Ken dolls rather than Barbie.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh… and black Barbie's fro is mighty bodacious!  I love it!!


----------



## Enyo (Jun 23, 2017)

ChasingBliss said:


> When I was a kid, Barbies and Kens were girl children toys. Somehow I am guessing in this day and age with all the transgender, millenniaism, these dolls are for both boys and girls.



Boys have been playing with dolls for age, but we call them "action figures".   They are _dolls_. We just give them a different name because we see boys doing anything associated with girls as being shameful. But boys play make-believe and act out stories with their "action figures" just like girls do with their dolls. And to be completely blunt, some of these superheroes prancing about in tiny underwear, unitards, stockings, and capes look more questionable than dudes in tee shirts and jeans. I'm not giving the superheroes a pass because they are often muscled and tough looking.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jun 23, 2017)

SuchMagnificance said:


> This one was released too but he's not getting any shine for some reason. I like him though.


he's cute! I wonder where these dolls are sold


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 23, 2017)

Enyo said:


> Boys have been playing with dolls for age, but we call them "action figures".   They are _dolls_. We just give them a different name because we see boys doing anything associated with girls as being shameful. But boys play make-believe and act out stories with their "action figures" just like girls do with their dolls. And to be completely blunt, some of these superheroes prancing about in tiny underwear, unitards, stockings, and capes look more questionable than dudes in tee shirts and jeans. I'm not giving the superheroes a pass because they are often muscled and tough looking.


Ok.


----------



## PeaceLover (Jun 23, 2017)

Y'all...black twitter made memes out of the Ken dolls and it's soooo funny! lol


----------



## PeaceLover (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 23, 2017)

^^ OMG Black Twitter ... WHYYYYYYYY?!!!!


----------



## Enyo (Jun 24, 2017)

CocoGlow said:


> ^^ OMG Black Twitter ... WHYYYYYYYY?!!!!


No filter, no chill.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 24, 2017)

. 
.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Jun 26, 2017)

LiftedUp said:


> he's cute! I wonder where these fools are sold


Wal-Mart, Target, Amazon, Toys R Us, Mattel.com


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Jun 26, 2017)

SuchMagnificance said:


> This one was released too but he's not getting any shine for some reason. I like him though.



He got a lot of shine when he was released last year, at least among the Barbie Collector community.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jun 26, 2017)

PrettyBrownEyes said:


> Wal-Mart, Target, Amazon, Toys R Us, Mattel.com


Dolls not fools 

That's autocorrect for you lol. Thanks!


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Jun 26, 2017)

LiftedUp said:


> Dolls not fools
> 
> That's autocorrect for you lol. Thanks!


LOL!!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 26, 2017)

TaraDyan said:


> Some of these Ken dolls look like they would rather hold hands with other Ken dolls rather than Barbie.



Actually that was my first thought about all of them....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 26, 2017)

I can't with the plastic man bun


----------



## tru4reele (Jun 26, 2017)

I never wanted a Ken doll. They had no fabulous hair to play with.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jun 26, 2017)

Black twitter gives everything LIFE.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 26, 2017)

weaveadiva said:


> .
> .


Girl, why did one of my friends in the military make me go on a blind date with a brotha like looked and talked JUST like that?!  No hoodie because it's hot here, but if the weather was right...

I'm dead. Just dead!


----------

